
Top five regrets of the dying - ca98am79
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2012/feb/01/top-five-regrets-of-the-dying
======
jqm
"Many developed illnesses relating to the bitterness and resentment they
carried as a result"

Is it scientifically possible to develop disease as a result of resentment?
Because this phrase gives me a bit of doubt about the rest of the article.
Maybe this is really what someone thought dying people should regret.

~~~
coryl
There is definitely a relationship between stress and health. Resentment,
especially carried over a lifetime, can be pretty mentally taxing and
stressful.

